# I can't stand this any longer! Poor kitty...



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I honestly can't stand this anymore. My cat looks so pitiful and I can't stand seeing her like this. It isn't even my Miss Kitty in there anymore. She acts like she doesn't even know who she is. I need to let her go as soon as possible.

She is my baby so she is most definitely part of the family. It hurts just as bad to lose an animal as it does to lose a human family member. I won't feel bad greiving over her more than a human. I know I probably will. Not that anyone has said this but I've heard of it happening, but somebody would get an ear full saying something like 'I'm being too sensitive' and to be 'grateful it wasn't a family member.' Why should I be grateful my cat died? Some people need to actually use their brain before saying something like that. 

It sounds bad but I wish she would die in her sleep because I dread having her put down. I really want my vet to come here and do it, if she can. I want her to be under as little stress as possible.


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi, I know what your going through as i recently lost my cat. Not through illness, but totally disappearing which was very upsetting because i looked for her coming home for weeks. I think it was probably easier for me than you because I only remember my Lucy as being my fun loving cat rather than having to see her being ill. Don't be worrying about feeling as if you should be thankful it was not a human, it hurts just as much. Sometimes our animals can give us more love than a human could ever give us, they adore us and never let us down, so look at Miss Kitty with thanks for all the happiness she brought you. At the end of the day, I am sure that Miss Kitty had a very happy life and was very lucky to have you


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Please be aware that our prayers and strength are being sent in your direction. Make the choice with Miss Kitty's quality of life in mind.


----------

